# Write off expenses related to job searching/training?



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

In May, 2013, I left my position with Kal Tire, and drove 12 hours north to take a diamond drilling course, which I paid $575 for. I was then hired by the company who ran the course. Does anyone know if there is a way I could possibly go about claiming the course fee, or travel/meal expenses related to the course?

Much appreciated


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Claims cannot be made for job searches - only moving for a job [with restrictions]. There were proposed grants/tax breaks in the Economic Action Plan for certain skills / apprenticeship-related training but nothing materialized. I'm afraid [to my knowledge] there are no tax benefits related to your described situation - for your sake, hopefully someone else on this forum may know of something.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

You should be able to claim the course fee, but not the travel costs. 
See http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns300-350/323/lgbl-eng.html


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Get a T2202a from the institution and it can be claimed as tuition/education credits


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

We need to know more about the course before we can determine the tax consequences.

@rossco: how long was the drilling course - days? weeks?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

In order to be deductible, tuition fees have to be to _"a qualifying educational program or a specified educational program at a post-secondary institution, such as a college or university, or at an institution certified by Employment and Social Development Canada (ESDC)" _. If memory serves me rightly, a private company trades training course as described by OP would not likely qualify, but it can't hurt to ask them.


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The course was 6 days if I recall and included a couple first aid courses. I understand that this is grey area but as mentioned, can't hurt to try.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Was the course required as a prerequisite for employment? If so were you reimbursed by your employer? Also, it sounds like you moved 40km or more to take this job - which opens up a bunch of deductions you can get


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I could be wrong, but it don't think he moved to the job. The 12 hour drive was for the training. I am guessing this because in another post he indicated he is still living at home.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

PS. If you find out it is not deductible, write to Finance Minister Flaherty and ask him why he doesn't fix it (which is well within his power), instead of wasting time and money on a grant system boondoggle that the provinces can't agree on.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Plugging Along said:


> I could be wrong, but it don't think he moved to the job. The 12 hour drive was for the training. I am guessing this because in another post he indicated he is still living at home.


Thx. I must have missed that. In that case it would depend on whether the employer required it as a prerequisite for employment and also whether the employer reimbursed for the course or not. Likely no T slip involved as it's probably not a recognized post secondary institute (ie university)


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

rossco12 said:


> The course was 6 days if I recall and included a couple first aid courses.


A course must be a minimum of three weeks to be eligible for a tax credit. First aid courses are specifically prohibited from taxes as well. The best thing you can do is to see if your employer will reimburse you for the course. As it is related to your employment, a reimbursement will not be a taxable benefit.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Let's be fair. At the time he took the training he was not an employee. The employer may understandably feel he has more than compensated him already by hiring him. I wouldn't risk annoying a new employer by asking for more benefits.


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, I was hoping someone would have some sort of loophole but looks like I can't swing this one. OhGreatGuru, you got it, this is an annual course and at one time they did compensate those they hired after, but stopped doing it a couple years ago. However they've treated me well although I haven't worked for them in about 4 months.


----------

